# most popular pen kits



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out what are the most popular style pens. If you were buying a dozen pen kits to make and sell what would you buy?


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2015)

One of my favorites is the Sierra pen, followed by the Cigar, Bolt Action and Zen rollerball.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2015)

Popular for us personally? Or the ones that sell the most...


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2015)

I figured he was asking about what sells since he referred to a dozen kits to make and sell.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 18, 2015)

Really depends on market and venue where selling. If at a craft area where folks aren't parting with much cash, it's easier to swallow $10-$15 for a nice slimline that costs you about $2 / kit. The Sierra is a nice step up, and are typically pretty reasonable, and they turn quick with only one blank. It's a good pen in the hand.


----------



## Patrude (Apr 18, 2015)

YupQUOTE="ripjack13, post: 264627, member: 728"]Popular for us personally? Or the ones that sell the most...[/QUOTE]
Yup, I should have said that I'm trying to figure out what other pen makers choose to buy for resale


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ima derp....I didn't see the "sell" part there in black in white...well...more like black n tanish.


----------



## fredito (Apr 18, 2015)

Comfort seems to do well. I find people like the "beefier" feel over a slimline for about the same cost. Bolt actions are good, but somewhat limited market depending where your at. I personally like the Serria though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 20, 2015)

All depends on you local area economy and what type of venues you want to sell at.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

